# Arizona Betta Breeders?



## Sephy765 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey! Im trying to get into breeding bettas and im not much of a fan of shipping fish overseas so I was wondering if there were any people on this website that might be interested in selling me one of their half moon fish or fry. 

Thank you for your time

Sephy


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I will have fry ready in about 2 months. My marble SD x fancy marble dragon HMPKT fry are 2 months right now. After that it'll be another 4 months but I'll have some HM fry


----------



## Sephy765 (Jun 26, 2011)

Fantastic! Please don't forget about me. This would help me out a ton!


----------



## AZTommy (Oct 27, 2011)

So are there any breeders here in Arizona with some half moon bettas? We have been trying to get some nice ones at the pet stores, but no one takes care of them, and by the time they come home they are half sick and dieing. In the past few months it has been really bad here. Betas that we have for a year seem to all be fine, the new ones all die right up. (SAD)


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 15, 2011)

I know of a breeder in Prescott, AZ (northern) who breeds white halfmoons. I just got 2 adorable OHMPK's from him and they are the most beautiful and social fish! Here is his Aquabid info, if you've like to contact him: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Michaelmt47

He has more for sale then that, though. He has a TON of fish and a super nice set up!


----------

